# My lab results on my thyroid test



## PinkRose (Jul 13, 2012)

TSH...............3.140
FT4.................0.89
FIBRINOGEN..........343
T3, FREE (FT3)...........4.0
ANTI-TPO AB.............38 HI

I have intermittent "hoarseness", "mild sore throat" which I think is gone....Have multinodular thyroid gland with two subcentimeter left lobe nodules which may contain calcifications......noral thyroid gland vascularity and no pathological lymphadenopathy on either side.

upper pole hyperechoic with a punctate echogenic focus compatible with colloid or a calcification and another one the same and one hypoechoic midpole...Bilateral thyroid lobe nodules are delineated. The thyroid gland is normal in size and echotexture.

There is more if anyone needs more information. But this is I think the most important...

CAN ANYONE DECIPHER THIS FOR ME?..


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you post the ranges your lab uses? Like, TSH 3.140 (0.4--4.5).


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What medications are you on? What dosage?


----------

